# BLATZ ... BEER?  SODA?  or BOTH?



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2010)

I purchased this Blatz bottle the other day ... and it has me a little confused. I've done some research, and will share what I have learned so far ... but I'm still confused!

 Originally registered as the "Val Blatz Brewing Company," but in 1931 became simply "Blatz Brewing Company. During the prohibition years between 1920 and 1933, Blatz had to discontinue the production of alcoholic beverages and began making non-alcoholic drinks, including one of the first forms of "near-beer," plus various juices and even "Blatz Chewing Gum." It was eventually aquired by Pabst Beer in 1958.

 My bottle is clearly a "Deco" design, and most likely from the 1920s. But what has me confused is that embossed on it is ... "Blatz Brewing Co."  To me, the term "Brewing" is always related to beer or ales and the like. So is my bottle one of the so called "Juices" and/or "Near-Beers?" In the photo of the backside is what appears to be a clump of Hops inside a Star, with a capital "B" monogramed over a capital "Y."  What does the "Y" stand for?  And why would it show an image of hops if it was a fruit flavor soda bottle? Or is it the "Near-Beer" previously mentioned? Lots of questions - few answers!

 Last but not least is the question regarding by who, and when the bottle was made. In the closeup of the base you will notice a triangle/pyrmid shape with a small "o" in the center. And on the adjacent side are the numbers  7  and  1 .  Is one of these numbers a clue to the date? (I'm sure it is - but what year?) And what bottle maker uses a triangle with an "o" in the center?

                There was a Blatz ACL bottle from the 1940s that I will post an image of as well.

          I'm hoping one of you "Whiz-Kids" will recognize it my embossed Blatz "right off the bat."  

                    Thank you in advance for your time and interest ... It's been a "Blatz!"

                                                                SODAPOPBOB

 FRONT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2010)

BACK


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2010)

BASE


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2010)

ACL LABEL 1940s

 Notice the Blatz signature is the same on the embossed bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a closeup of the backside with ... Star - Hops -  B  monogramed over/under?  a  Y


----------

